# Rockwood



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

We are looking at buying a new Rockwood Signiture Ultra Lite and was wondering if any of you had any thoughts/opinions on this brand? It is the 8317KDSS. My 2 kids and there friends just keep getting bigger and bigger which is why we are looking. Thank you and look forward to hearing from you.
Nate


----------

